# Great Canadian Music



## WHATFG (Oct 31, 2014)

So as I sit here listening to some really old shit, I realized there wasn't a thread dedicated to Canadian Music....

So Rush, April Wine, Alanis Morrisette, The Guess Who, Hank Snow, Celine Dion, Shania Twain,

ok your turn...


----------



## Zaycor (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Bieber into music? lol

Paul Anka, Neil Young, Bryan Adamas & KD Lang!


----------



## WHATFG (Oct 31, 2014)

Only if we have to and at the risk of getting flamed...Nickelback, Santers, The Band, Chilliwak, Glass Tiger, Max Webster, Kim Mitchell...gee and to think I was so unaware for so long....
The Hawk, Tommy Hunter...all big influences on Cdn Music today....Paul Brandt, Terri Clark...oh I feel like I'm gushing...lol Teenage Head omfg!!


----------



## furnz (Oct 31, 2014)

Bryan Adams, all my dad listened to when I was young.
He's got some classics.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Canada has a wealth of musical talent across all genres. D.O.A. and SNFU are 2 highly influential canadian punk bands. Canadian music is more than fucking Bieber and Nickleback people.


----------



## WHATFG (Oct 31, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Canada has a wealth of musical talent across all genres. D.O.A. and SNFU are 2 highly influential canadian punk bands. Canadian music is more than fucking Bieber and Nickleback people.


I know it is but they have to be mentioned if only for posterity....You must be much younger...punk eh?


----------



## Milovan (Oct 31, 2014)

Rush, Triumph, FM, Loverboy.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know what to say about that! I got to minute 3:33 but that was it. I'm too fucking old for that angry shit.


----------



## WHATFG (Oct 31, 2014)

Micheal Buble, Paul Anka, BTO, Red Rider...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Nov 1, 2014)

1


----------



## GroErr (Nov 1, 2014)

One of my favs and they're still going strong, can't believe they haven't made it bigger outside of Canada...


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Love me some Odds


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 1, 2015)

I be running around all day with this song stuck in my head...".someone who's cooooooooooooool"


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 1, 2015)

My old band opened for Colin. When I met him, I gave him our CD which promptly became a new coaster on his tour bus. A very nice man.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 1, 2015)

My band opened for these guys at an outdoor festival. We left the stage and they came on. For the next 2 hours we sat backstage eating their food and drinking their booze from the rider. Man were they pissed off... kicked us out, my ride took off and I had to do the drunken stagger back to my hotel all alone. They scared the crap out of us. That drummers fuckin massive!


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Canada's original punks. Love me some 'Head'
RIP Frankie


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 10, 2015)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


I really like the first and last tunes! The middle...I must be old or something...nothing wrong with it just not my cup of tea...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jan 11, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I really like the first and last tunes! The middle...I must be old or something...nothing wrong with it just not my cup of tea...


That's cool, different strokes for different folks. Not everyone is into the skinhead/punk subculture or music, been a huge part of my life though so my music tastes tend to go that way. Just want to show there's more Canadian music out there of all genres besides fucking Bieber and Nickleback.


----------



## playallnite (Jan 12, 2015)

Neil Effin Young!


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 16, 2015)

Broken Social Scene..


----------



## KLITE (Jan 18, 2015)

One of my favourite producers is Canadian. Hes real humble too had the pleasure to chill with him in belgium.


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Ladysogreen (Feb 6, 2015)

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Ladysogreen (Feb 9, 2015)

BTO, Heart, and Helix to name a few


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 15, 2015)

Go north eh!


----------



## Ceepea (Feb 18, 2015)

Two Canadian DJ's!


----------



## WHATFG (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 14, 2015)

Let's not forget frank marino and mahogany rush!


----------



## CC Dobbs (Mar 14, 2015)

Triumph


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 14, 2015)

Helix


----------



## WHATFG (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2015)

If you don't like this, you're a tasteless asshole.


----------



## ebster (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe not buzz music, but how can you all have forgotten Gordon Light foot.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 16, 2015)

Or these guys. I used to smoke with the bass player. Chillest old guy ever


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2015)

William Shatner anybody?


----------

